# Houndwire Vol. 1: WIRED! Out now



## Corwin Cross (Mar 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;zIulhKHOy6E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zIulhKHOy6E[/video]

Heya folks. At the beginning of the year, a few friends of mine and I decided to get together work on a furry music project called HOUNDWIRE. HOUNDWIRE is a union of inspired electronic musicians from around the  globe bonded with the purpose of shedding light on a new musical outlet  ranging from soothing ambient to intoxicated breakcore. HOUNDWIRE currently holds twelve musicians, some of which have multiple aliases to branch off their music. Over the past few months, we've worked on and gathered tracks in various genres, and there really is something for everyone. 

http://houndwire.bandcamp.com/album/wired <-- The compilation can be downloaded here for free or for however much you wish!


----------

